# My concern about ZL NookPhone icon at the top left part of the screen



## AlexM123 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, today I watched the treehouse video again, and realized that the ZL (or SL if a single Joy-Con is used) icon is always there (expect for when the player talks to someone, picks an item from the ground etc.) which I personally find a bit annoying. Other things like the clock and the map only appear when you are not walking for 2-3 seconds which is fine and was always the case for older games too and to me it would make much more sense if the ZL icon appeared only then as well. 
I know that the trailers don't show that icon but maybe they disabled it just for the trailers because there is a similar case with pokemon sword/shield where a Y button icon is always on and cannot be disabled but the trailers showed footage without the icon.
Do you think this is some beta thing or maybe only for when you are still early in the game?  If not I hope they at least give us an option to disable it. 
Maybe it's just me but I also don't see a reason for that icon to be permanently displayed since everyone will learn which button does what after some time. What do you think?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 28, 2019)

The less clutter on screen, the better. In my opinion. ^_^


----------



## kemdi (Nov 28, 2019)

Hopefully there's an option to turn off the osd. The less the better.  I also hope there's a way to turn the clock display on and off. I can't remember if it was there in City folk, but it always bothered me how the clock would show up on the screen, especially when you were trying to take a screenshot, and you'd have to move or press a button to get a clear screen again.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 29, 2019)

Honestly, I didn't even noticed this when I watched the trailer. Even with Sword and Shield, I don't pay attention to that Y button at all as I focus more on something else in that moment. Personally, it wouldn't bother me so much if it would be there the whole time, but of course having the option to disable it would be nice.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 29, 2019)

I get what you mean and I find that annoying too. Too many times I want to take a nice pic and the clock pops up and ruins it! I noticed the ZL toggle appearing if idle for a few seconds. If it’s anything like the other games I don’t think they will give us an option to toggle it off, although that would be nice. It’s honestly not too noticeable but I think it’s likely that we’ll have to continue to press “down” or “B” to refresh the frame to take a quick pic. There’s a camera feature in the game which will probably be the default to taking those kind of scenic snapshots with none of the info popping up.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 29, 2019)

It's going to be strange not having two screens.

I'm wondering how it will work.
Perhaps a map icon. (More clutter).

Split screen would be awful.  ^_^


----------



## Neechan (Nov 29, 2019)

I found that holding b on a console while taking a picture helped


----------



## will. (Dec 5, 2019)

im not too concerned with how the screen looks lol. i couldn't care less if there were a bunch of things clogging the screen, but it does look neater if everything is combined into one. but i think theres a new camera mode where we can take cute picture so that puts away any of my worries about taking screen caps. but idk it doesn't bother me if there are any lingering icons


----------



## jefflomacy (Dec 5, 2019)

I have seen few games learn from Donkey Kong Country games, but they did it the best. Game HUD should only display when it contains important information (or information in its display has changed) and should otherwise stay out of the way. Animal Crossing has always been good about this. I assume, though, as mentioned, the camera mode will be used when you need to snap a shot without the clock HUD present. Hopefully it just saves like a normal screenshot so they can easily be moved from the SD card.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2019)

My guess is they felt the need to have the button displayed for this game since for the last three major games, they essentially have menus always showing as a hint. Between the touch screens in DS and 3DS, and the hovering menu icons on Wii, the last game without any obvious menu hint was the GameCube.

I’d say it’s probably to stay given how it remains in the latest screenshots.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 5, 2019)

I don?t like clutter on my screen, I hope there?s a way to turn it off or make it disappear when you?re walking around. Players don?t constantly need their hand held, especially in a casual game like animal crossing.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 6, 2019)

It'll disappear when you use the camera, so you won't have to worry about it for that. We saw in the Treehouse gameplay segment that it disappears whenever you perform an action, so really it's only there to tell you when you can use it and to remind new players that it's there. Personally, I don't mind it much. I'll likely forget it's there.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2019)

Doesn't matter.
Just have to get used to it like any other inconvenience.

After a while you probably won't even notice it's there.


----------

